# Dang JQ!



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I wanted to be second to start a thread in this forum....Ill take 3rd


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> I wanted to be second to start a thread in this forum....Ill take 3rd


Thanks for your help Pistol.. Mission accomplished... I really wanna give ya some Kudo's for the pitch, we hit a homerun bud....


----------

